# Will making him jealous get him back?



## sugahoneyplum (Aug 7, 2012)

Sep from hub and he says if i've been with anyone he will never touch me again. But he has been with other women, even sent me pics to make me jealous. I keep telling him I havent been with anyone. He doesn't believe I can go 3 mnths w/o. I really want to sleep w a guy and send him a video but that probably wont get him back.


----------



## jdlash (Jun 18, 2012)

Nope


----------



## MyselfAgain (Apr 21, 2012)

Why do you want a man back who has been with other women while you're married???


----------



## Dan Carruthers (Jul 14, 2012)

sugahoneyplum said:


> Sep from hub and he says if i've been with anyone he will never touch me again. But he has been with other women, even sent me pics to make me jealous. I keep telling him I havent been with anyone. He doesn't believe I can go 3 mnths w/o. I really want to sleep w a guy and send him a video but that probably wont get him back.



both will mess up for each other...


both get some sense...esp the hubby as of now and the being tempted wife as well.


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

MyselfAgain said:


> Why do you want a man back who has been with other women while you're married???


That's true -- he's been with multiple women, who have themselves probably been with multiple men (odds are), so he's putting your health at risk by exposing you to God knows what. 

I understand that it's really tough when someone you love turns to someone else for a physical relationship. It usually leaves a person feeling really lousy about him/herself. But the way to get feeling better is not to resume a physical relationship with the cheater. Work on your self-esteem and see that you deserve someone who is faithful to you.


----------



## sugahoneyplum (Aug 7, 2012)

oh we've been using condoms ever sense the first time the truth came out. Sad when yoiu think of it....married but use condoms. I hate when they ask at the GYNO what form of bc do you use and I say condoms but I'm married. I'm going crazy I have a very high appitite for physical and I don't want to sleep with random men but crap. I'm trying to stay away from men seeing how its always been my method of coping/rebounding and this time im trying not to do the "best way to get over is to get under" but its worked somewhat for me in the past. I wish I had cheated on him all these years.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

sugahoneyplum said:


> oh we've been using condoms ever sense the first time the truth came out. Sad when yoiu think of it....married but use condoms. I hate when they ask at the GYNO what form of bc do you use and I say condoms but I'm married. I'm going crazy I have a very high appitite for physical and I don't want to sleep with random men but crap. I'm trying to stay away from men seeing how its always been my method of coping/rebounding and this time im trying not to do the "best way to get over is to get under" but its worked somewhat for me in the past. I wish I had cheated on him all these years.


No you don't.

You have absolutely no self respect.

Because anyone who does have respect for oneself, wouldn't be in contact with an ex who is sending inappropriate media content to his stbxw.

You're also using your 'coping method' as an excuse to be lazy.


----------



## sugahoneyplum (Aug 7, 2012)

BUSTED!!!! I'm just jealous.....and haven't had none in three months and its driving me bonkers. I dont know if I really miss him anymore I miss having "A MAN". He has all these females and I feel like a loser.


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

sugahoneyplum said:


> BUSTED!!!! I'm just jealous.....and haven't had none in three months and its driving me bonkers. I dont know if I really miss him anymore I miss having "A MAN". He has all these females and I feel like a loser.


It doesn't matter how many friends he has.

It doesn't matter what he is doing.

What matters is you.

If 3 months is what is killing you, then you need to learn some self control.

You also don't need a man.

You need to stop being so co-dependent, learn to love yourself (could also work to replace the 'man'?) and get some self respect.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

^ This.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadwithouthim (Dec 8, 2011)

Is this thread even for real???? Absurd!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## angelpixie (Mar 2, 2012)

You've finally said what I started thinking. There's this little voice in the back of my mind as I read all of this person's threads. And it's saying 'Troll.' If it's not true, I'm verrrry sorry. But you're right, Sad, when you put all the threads together, it's just kinda unreal.


----------



## Orpheus (Jul 6, 2012)

^ This
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## synthetic (Jan 5, 2012)

Chances are she's already cheated and is looking for ways to 'ease into' the CWI forum.


----------



## sugahoneyplum (Aug 7, 2012)

Not sure what "troll" means or what the heck is CWI forum (i'll go back and look)......Never cheated on my husband at all NEVER even during this seperation and all the other times he left me. I know my threads seem random guess they would sense nobody really knows me him our relationship history. Haven't gone into a long diatribe yet and from some of these responses probably wont for the criticism will only......nevermind nobody understands how could anyone when I dont. I thought this was a place for suppport and advice. Or is this how you do it make people feel stupid and rediculous so ill see how f'ed up and abnormal i am....good one thanks for the lesson great job guys!!!!!


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

sugahoneyplum said:


> Sep from hub and he says if i've been with anyone he will never touch me again. But he has been with other women, even sent me pics to make me jealous. I keep telling him I havent been with anyone. He doesn't believe I can go 3 mnths w/o. I really want to sleep w a guy and send him a video but that probably wont get him back.


For your good, and your own life, you need to get to the point where when he tells you he will never touch you again you say " Thank god" and move on to divorce. After stringing together all of your posts in different sections, I can honestly say that he is doing you a favor by saying he doesn't want to be with you. You deserve better, but you have to believe that and commit to that train of though for it to happen.


----------

